

Asana Status - flyt
http://www.asanastatus.com/

======
Villodre
I'm sorry if this is a dumb question, but, what is this webpage for?

~~~
crixlet
I'm guessing it's tongue in cheek? Or at least, this is what I typically see
for the Asana Android app.

------
ewang1
Seems to just be a loading bar and nothing else...

~~~
Discere
I think it is to show that usually all you see when using Asana is the loading
screen?

~~~
nticompass
I use Asana at work, and it loads just fine for me. So, if this is supposed to
be a joke, it's not funny.

